# 325xi vs. 330xi



## rothsran (Jun 25, 2004)

This is my first time posting. I've enjoyed reading everyone's thoughts on the 3 series and am getting ready to get into a new car, which leads me to my questions. I live in the NJ (will have to deal with snow on the commute home from work) and am looking for a 4wd luxury sport sedan. In my mind, the two logical choices between manufacturers are BMW and Audi and in terms of models, the 325xi/330xi and the A4 1.8T/3.0. I am really leaning towards the BMW, however, the cost is a little more than the Audi. I'd appreciate any thoughts/recommendations and advice you guys have to share about the A4 vs the 3 series and more importantly, whether the 330xi is worth the couple extra grand more than the 325xi. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I test drove both and picked the 330xi. I just liked the power band better - that little extra oomph that is so much fun! You need to try to drive both and make the decision for youself.

--pete


----------



## PuppyPanties (Apr 9, 2004)

i *heart* my 330xi, i tested the 325, and really the power is what won me over. i found it well worth the extra $$ ... even though now im sorta wishing i dished out enough to get me an m3


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

PuppyPanties said:


> i *heart* my 330xi, i tested the 325, and really the power is what won me over. i found it well worth the extra $$ ... even though now im sorta wishing i dished out enough to get me an m3


Boy, way to go to make us 325 owners feel really bad! :tsk:

If you want a car that won't break the bank, get the 325xi and put her in Manual mode. She'll fly very nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

As the others said - test drive and decide for yourself. I personally went with the 325xi cause I prefer to spend the extra cash on options. I got the car really loaded - and 5G will get you a lot of options. I do miss the extra power sometimes, but simply couldn't afford it - stretched the budget as it is. If you have the cash - get the 330. Otherwise, navigation+SP+CWP+... is worth more than the extra power IMHO


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Since you live in NJ I'd give the following advice. Test drive and compare the 325i and 330i both with SP. If you don't mind buying a set of 4 snow tires for the winter that is your best bet IMHO. Either car with a good set of snows and DSC is more than capable in the winter for commuting and easily the match of the AWD with all seasons. In the summer with proper performance tires is when you'd appreciate that decision the most.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> Either car with a good set of snows and DSC is more than capable in the winter for commuting and easily the match of the AWD with all seasons.


*easily* match an XI in inclement weather? I respectfully disagree. In the backroads and last minute decisions for idiot drivers, you'll be thankful for the XI with AS or snows. In addition, RWD = stuck going uphill in the snow. This is an old argument but I just had to chime in. If snow or inclement weather isn't an issue, then go RWD as it is the more fun of the two to drive.


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> *easily* match an XI in inclement weather? I respectfully disagree. In the backroads and last minute decisions for idiot drivers, you'll be thankful for the XI with AS or snows. In addition, RWD = stuck going uphill in the snow. This is an old argument but I just had to chime in. If snow or inclement weather isn't an issue, then go RWD as it is the more fun of the two to drive.


I agree. But this has been debated before here many times. Many people feel that you can get the same traction with RWD and snows. I went for the AWD.

BTW ... I also went with the 325XI cause I didn't want to spend the money for the 330XI (I was stretching myself for the 325XI). I do regret it to a certain degree ... I find that the 325XI has plenty of power starting from full stops or slow speed. But on the highway, it lacks that extra "ooomph" that you need at higher speeds. For some reason, the pickup is a little lacking at highway speeds ... especially with the A/C on.


----------



## PuppyPanties (Apr 9, 2004)

Fzara2000 said:


> Boy, way to go to make us 325 owners feel really bad! :tsk:
> 
> If you want a car that won't break the bank, get the 325xi and put her in Manual mode. She'll fly very nicely. :thumbup:


sorry, didnt mean to offend


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

solsurfr said:


> *easily* match an XI in inclement weather? I respectfully disagree. In the backroads and last minute decisions for idiot drivers, you'll be thankful for the XI with AS or snows. In addition, RWD = stuck going uphill in the snow.


Yes, one that is fitted out with all seasons. It's all about the tires IMO. I run snows on my xi and it *can* go anywhere in the snow. AWD doesn't help you stop however so if an idiot driver does something in front of you what you want is the right tire, no matter what wheels are driving the car. I never had an issue with uphill situations in either of the previous 2 RWD BMW's I owned, but again they had traction control (ASC) and were fitted out with good snow tires all around. With the current xi AWD system and ride height it's just not worth the sacrifice in handling for me.

My new one will have a LSD so it'll be the ultimate RWD snow car.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

lsedels said:


> I agree. But this has been debated before here many times. Many people feel that you can get the same traction with RWD and snows. I went for the AWD.
> 
> BTW ... I also went with the 325XI cause I didn't want to spend the money for the 330XI (I was stretching myself for the 325XI). I do regret it to a certain degree ... I find that the 325XI has plenty of power starting from full stops or slow speed. But on the highway, it lacks that extra "ooomph" that you need at higher speeds. For some reason, the pickup is a little lacking at highway speeds ... especially with the A/C on.


Funny thing is that I think my XI is a little sluggish out of the gates. On the highway, I have no problem getting the acceleration I need to pass or go fast. I think with the AWD system, the XI can feel a little too heavy but it is not an issue with me at all. The handling is superb and there is enough umph for me. This is my first bimmer so I have nothing to compare it too. I would of gotten the 330XI, if the funds were there for me but I have no regrets at all. I absolutely love the car and how it handles in all weather situations. It actually handles better than my Isuzu SUV in the snow!


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> Yes, one that is fitted out with all seasons. It's all about the tires IMO. I run snows on my xi and it *can* go anywhere in the snow. AWD doesn't help you stop however so if an idiot driver does something in front of you what you want is the right tire, no matter what wheels are driving the car. I never had an issue with uphill situations in either of the previous 2 RWD BMW's I owned, but again they had traction control (ASC) and were fitted out with good snow tires all around. With the current xi AWD system and ride height it's just not worth the sacrifice in handling for me.
> 
> My new one will have a LSD so it'll be the ultimate RWD snow car.


Whatever works for you. I've just seen so many bimmers fish-tailing out on hills and some even had snows on them. When I was in Germany, I was going at around 60-70mph during whiteout conditions and felt so at ease driving. What did I see spinning out in front of me on the autobahn? RWD cars....


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

WILLIA///M said:


> Yes, one that is fitted out with all seasons. It's all about the tires IMO.


True - 2wd with good, modern, studless ice tires will out grip awd with run-of-the-mill "all-season" tires any crappy winter day. There were times last winter I felt more planted in my 535 (with LSD) on Graspics than in my F250 4x4 (two open diffs), and the 250 had new Dunlop Rover RV's on it. The rubber compound in use is about 75% of the battle.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> Funny thing is that I think my XI is a little sluggish out of the gates. On the highway, I have no problem getting the acceleration I need to pass or go fast. I think with the AWD system, the XI can feel a little too heavy but it is not an issue with me at all. The handling is superb and there is enough umph for me. This is my first bimmer so I have nothing to compare it too. I would of gotten the 330XI, if the funds were there for me but I have no regrets at all. I absolutely love the car and how it handles in all weather situations. It actually handles better than my Isuzu SUV in the snow!


I don't find it sluggish out of the gates at all. I have a quick foot on the gas, and usually I am way ahead of all cars off a trafic light (somewhat of a reflex). The one time somebody matched me was one of those old muscle cars (don't know maybe it was firebird) - very well maintained. I didn't even notice him until I stepped on the gas and the car next to me was not giving ground; in fact he started inching forward but then he had to upshift and fell back (so I muscled a muscle car  ). Nothing like the linear accelleration of the step. Speaking of which, the car can be sluggish on a highway - depending on the transmission. When the step figures to downshift, it flies; but sometimes you step on the gas and nothing happens - nothing to do with the xi, just the slushbox.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

st_o_p said:


> I don't find it sluggish out of the gates at all. I have a quick foot on the gas, and usually I am way ahead of all cars off a trafic light (somewhat of a reflex). The one time somebody matched me was one of those old muscle cars (don't know maybe it was firebird) - very well maintained. I didn't even notice him until I stepped on the gas and the car next to me was not giving ground; in fact he started inching forward but then he had to upshift and fell back (so I muscled a muscle car  ). Nothing like the linear accelleration of the step. Speaking of which, the car can be sluggish on a highway - depending on the transmission. When the step figures to downshift, it flies; but sometimes you step on the gas and nothing happens - nothing to do with the xi, just the slushbox.


Yah, maybe I'm expecting more? But I think you are right. I'll have to floor it next time at at a light.. hehe


----------

